# Tank Type Bariatric Toilet



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been asked to remodel a small Dr.'s office, I'm employed by a hospital. The office is a bariatric care entity. Do they make a tank type floor mount bariatric toilet? I can't find any info on the internet, Has anyone out there installed one? Or even seen one?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

gasaman said:


> I've been asked to remodel a small Dr.'s office, I'm employed by a hospital. The office is a bariatric care entity. Do they make a tank type floor mount bariatric toilet? I can't find any info on the internet, Has anyone out there installed one? Or even seen one?


What is a bariatric toilet?


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Indie said:


> What is a bariatric toilet?


It is for the calorically challenged.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

gasaman said:


> It is for the calorically challenged.



Are you saying its a larger toilet, or that it has a special flush?


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

perhaps for folks that are too thin? :blink:the w/c is smaller so they dont sit in water?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

An ADA height floor mounted toilet with one of these should do the trick.
http://www.bigjohntoiletseat.com/seats.htm


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Bariatric Floor Bowl with Top Spud
Viterous china, extra heavy duty bariatric, 1.6 gpf (6 Lpf)
low consumption siphon jet floor mounted flush valve toilet
with comfort sized seat. Toilet is designed with siphon jet
flushing action, extra large water spot, extended front and
side elongated comfort sized seat area, four bolt caps, and
1-1/2” top spud inlet connection. Matching elongated
comfort sized seat is designed with safety bumpers that
prevent unwanted patient weight shifts. *Toilet system is
load tested to withstand 2,000 lbs.* when installed and
secured on a level floor.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

well howskadooey!!!!!!! acorn does in fact have a bariatric floor mount w/c acorn 2125-a..... and i quote " Can withstand a load up to 2000 lbs with no measurable deflection due to the 14 guage stainless steel , seemless weld construction and can carry loads up to 5000 lbs


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you mean one of these bottom inlet models, http://www.zurn.com/operations/Z1/pdfs/SpecSheet/83100.pdf or one of these back inlet models, Titan? http://www.americanstandard-us.com/commercial-toilets/priolo-16.5-inch-height-floor-mount-toilet/


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Years ago, a plumber told me about his being sued by a bariatric person who sat on a wall hung WC his company had installed and the china actually split and the plaintiff, along with part of the toilet, fell on the floor. I guess it was a paramedic nightmare.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Bariatric Floor Bowl with Top Spud
> Viterous china, extra heavy duty bariatric, 1.6 gpf (6 Lpf)
> low consumption siphon jet floor mounted flush valve toilet
> with comfort sized seat. Toilet is designed with siphon jet
> ...



What is this "level floor" that you speak of, I've never seen one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This should be all you need... :laughing:










Seriously there was a company called the Great John Toilet Company out of Laredo Texas, I don't know if they still are in business their website is gone...

The Great John Toilet Company
5207 Maher Ave.
Laredo, TX , 78041
877-268-2396

But they made these toilets all reinforced with rebar and stuff...:blink:



















White's Plumbing in West Haven, CT carried them, next time I get in there I'll check and see if they still have one...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

3/4" johnny bolts.....^^^^^^


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


>


 The William Howard Taft model -- Good choice.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like I might need a bigger auger.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Put wheels on that thing and you could roll it to the curb for a trash can.


----------

